# How to catch a Frog, with manual DIY trap



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

In another thread I had described why I needed to catch the frogs- basically had one of them that found it's way into the false bottom and every time I tried to fix the hole he would shoot down in again. So I devised a plan to catch the buggers. Here is the trap I made from a Josh's Frog FF culture container, fishing line, some misc weighted items, and river gravel for balance. 

















I used a small nail to make two holes in the lid, and two near the edge of the container and siliconed a metal weight to the lid so it would close fast. I used the fishing line to make hinges between the lid and container. I then made a harness in the middle of the lid for opening and closing the trap. I also put some weight on the trapping line side to counter balance the weight I added to the lid. I then added some river gravel to the inside of the container so that it stabilized the trap and kept it from rolling around and kept the hinge on top. I added a piece of organic orange and some FF's directly to the container as bait, and then waited. It took about 10 days to catch both. It was difficult to be patient, but it worked beautifully. I noticed that they were hunting between about 11am and 12:30, and were hanging out in that area waiting for flies to come out, but over time they became more confident and entered the trap. The hard part is being around when they do enter so you can release the lid. All you do is lift the counter balance weight at the end of the line and wham-o! You caught a frog! I was so happy not to have to tear the whole thing apart!


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Great idea! I'm glad you got your frogs back safe and sound. 

-Yidso


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow that is a great idea I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad I could give something back to the community! I hope it saves someone some aggrevation down the road...


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

The only thing I do not understand is where the trap was placed. I may have understood it incorrectly, but did you place the trap in the false bottom? Or in the viv to take the frogs out during fixing of the hole so they didn't go in it b4 u fixed it?


----------



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

I placed the trap in the normal area of the viv where they were normally feeding. I had previously pulled out my pond to make sure the one that had gone into the bottom could get back out. I dont think it really matters where it's placed as long as the frogs can get into it. I also think it helps that I had been feeding in the same area daily for a week before hand.


----------

